# Available to be subbed-Indianapolis IN



## CrazyIrish7 (Feb 28, 2014)

If anyone out there in Indy is running short-handed on sidewalk/hand labor subs this crazy winter please let me know. I have years of experience doing sidewalks, mostly commercial but some residential, and pride myself on my quality of work. I also do driveways. I have everything you need in a sub-contractor. Heavy duty snow-blowers, shovels, spreaders, insurance and work ethic.


----------

